# Almighty A



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I was looking through pictures of 240s and came upon and emblem that said "Almighty" and had an Ace of Spades on it. I was curious what this was refering to since it was said to be for the 240, what does the "A" stand for? Thanks for the help


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

This one? I have no idea...


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

yah that one. I think its cool and was wandering what it means.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Probably some special trim package for a specific year.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The "A" stands for "Absolutely the Coolest Car Ever." However, this emblem was removed, because, as we 240 guys will tell you, the car speaks for itself, and the emblem is redundant.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its a trim package. SR20DE S13 Silvia with the nismo aero kit


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I got one of those emblems for christmas


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

We have been educated, thank you.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

do you think it would be lame to put it on an S14?? just wondering.


----------

